# Anyone in SoCal do business with Clone Zone Nursery?



## Hellno187 (Dec 12, 2016)

Has anyone in SoCal done any business with Clone Zone? I've ran into a few of their posts on Bud Bay, but like most of the posts on that website I question its reliability. So I'm looking for people's personal experiences, because word of mouth is the most reliable source of this kind of information. Is Clone Zone reliable? If not do you have a place in SoCal you can recommend for a prop 215 patient looking for good clones?


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2016)

never heard of them---i would call dispensaries in your area listed on Weedmaps.com---don't forget your loop to look for spider mites---happy shopping :48:


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 13, 2016)

i have had good clones from "strain bank" san diego.  i got spider mites from "clone queen" in cucamonga.  "clone queen" delivery was 5 hours late and got my order wrong.  "strain bank" has an annex in los angeles.


----------

